# Mora 420 in den anderen Raum.



## keicho (7. März 2019)

ich habe vor 2 480 radiatoren in meinem pc und dann noch ein mora auserhalb zu bauen. der weg des wassers ist ca 2 1/2 meter hoch und 6 meter weit. lass es etwas mehr sein.

ich wollte wissen ob eine D5 pumpe das schafft.
um genau zu sein die:

Aqua Computer D5 Next ab €'*'118,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

der grund? mein pc heizt mein kleinen schlecht durchlüfteten raum sehr auf.^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

Also ohne zu werten was du da vorhast beantworte ich mal nur deine Frage:

Der Durchflusswiderstand der Schläuche an sich ist, verglichen mit beispielsweise Feinstrukturkühlern, verschwindend gering. So lange du also nicht grade die dünnsten Schläuche verwendest ist es der Pumpe völlig egal ob du zwei, sieben oder fünfzehn Meter Schlauch verwendest - die Durchflussmenge wird sich nicht wesentlich ändern. Mehrere 480er Radis UND ein MoRa dagegen sind weitaus "härter" zu durchströmen - die Rohrlänge in einem MoRa ist sehr viel größer und dünner als deine 6 Meter davor.

Aber: Du musst die Höhe zunächst mal überwinden was für die (Kreisel-)Pumpe sehr viel schwieriger ist da diese konstruktionsbedingt auf viel Durchfluss ausgelegt ist und nicht auf großen Druck. Wenn der Kreislauf erst mal geschlossen ist bzw. keine Luft mehr in den Schläuchen ist ist die Höhe egal, da musste aber erst mal hinkommen. Zweieinhalb Meter Höhenunterschied sollte die D5 in der Praxis noch schaffen (die Herstellerangabe von 3,7m ist optimistischer bestcase), wenns nicht ganz reicht musste einen Weg finden, das Wasser "von oben" einzufüllen (oder die andere Seite der Pumpe anheben bzw. den Wasserstand erhöhen) um der Pumpe die Arbeit abzunehmen.


----------



## keicho (7. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

Na danke für die antwort, ich wart momentan noch auf die neue gpu generation 2180ti oder sonstiges. ob ich dann zum ersten mal amd nehme mit dem ryzen 3850x oder inte ldoch nochmal was krasseres raushaut in der zeit zeigt sich noch. (gehe eher nach leistung als preis-leistung)

würdest du empfehlen ein ausgleichsbehälter an der höchsten stelle anzubringen? um es einfacher einfüllen zu können? oder reicht im pc? und die pumpe schafft das schon


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*



keicho schrieb:


> würdest du empfehlen ein ausgleichsbehälter an der höchsten stelle anzubringen? um es einfacher einfüllen zu können? oder reicht im pc?



Der AGB muss nur höher als die Pumpe liegen (da Kreiselpumpen nicht ansaugen können), nicht zwingend am höchsten Punkt des Kreislaufes - aber hinsichtlich der Befüllung kann das natürlich gewisse Vorteile haben. Alternativ kann man aber auch zum befüllen ein Stück Schlauch mit Trichter am AGB oben anbringen was danach wieder entfernt wird. Eine Person mit zwei weiteren helfenden Händen macht das Unterfangen ungleich einfacher.


----------



## keicho (7. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

Ah stimmt da war was. 

mein vorhaben ist eigentlich n richtig fetten pc zu bauen. in nem corsair 1000D mit viel rgb etc. wobei ich noch nicht weiß wofür ich den platz unten wo eigentlich ein 2tes system rein kommen kann nutze. wahrscheinlich SLI.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*



> So robust, dass er auch im industriellen Bereich eingesetzt wird. Und so leistungsfähig, das er auch den heißesten Gaming PC abkühlen kann. Getreu dem Motto „Oberfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Oberfläche“ sorgen *im MO-RA3 420 über 36 Meter Kupferrohr* und 3,0 Quadratmeter für eine hervorragende Wärmeübertragung vom Kühlmedium zur Umgebungsluft.


Quelle: Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT black | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Du hast ja schon 36 Meter Kupferrohr im Mora verbaut, da kommt es auf die 2 Meter auch nicht mehr mit an...


----------



## Deimos (7. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der AGB muss nur höher als die Pumpe liegen (da Kreiselpumpen nicht ansaugen können), nicht zwingend am höchsten Punkt des Kreislaufes - aber hinsichtlich der Befüllung kann das natürlich gewisse Vorteile haben. Alternativ kann man aber auch zum befüllen ein Stück Schlauch mit Trichter am AGB oben anbringen was danach wieder entfernt wird.


Ergänzend zur Alternative finde ich einen Verschlusshahn beim Befüllen (und später dann Entleeren) sehr praktisch.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

Das mit dem Verschlusshahn beim befüllen verstehe ich nicht ganz? 
Was für ein Sinn sollte es bezwecken? Zum Ablassen an der niedrigsten Position ist schon klar, aber beim befüllen...


----------



## P2063 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Quelle: Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT black | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Du hast ja schon 36 Meter Kupferrohr im Mora verbaut, da kommt es auf die 2 Meter auch nicht mehr mit an...



die hat man aber nicht am Stück, es dürften eher 4x 9 Meter sein


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*



P2063 schrieb:


> die hat man aber nicht am Stück, es dürften eher 4x 9 Meter sein


Warum hat man sie nicht am Stück? Im Mora verlaufen nur Rohre, keine Finnen wo sich das Wasser hindurch quetschen muss.

Dazu muss der Mora noch nicht mal zersägt werden da es auch so schon sichtbar ist. An den Rohren sind nur die Lamellen dran geschweißt wodurch die Luft durchströmen muss. Daher bildet ein Mora gar kein großer Widerstand.

Das zweite Bild ist von meinem eigenem Mora.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Ein Mora 3 420 Super Brontal Black oder doch lieber eine andere. - Seite 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: IICARUS eigener Mora.


----------



## P2063 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

ich sehe da 4 Rohrreihen die auf jeder Seite in einen Anschlussblock münden?


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

So genau kann ich dir das jetzt nicht sagen, da ich mein Mora nicht zerlegt habe. Aber ich gehe davon aus das es so ähnlich wie beim MO-RA3 360 Core sein wird und es im Grunde das selbe Prinzip ist.
Watercool MO-RA3 360 Core | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich meine auch mal ein Bild davon gesehen zu haben, aber finden tue ich jetzt auch kein Mora der im zerlegtem Zustand gezeigt wird.
Zumindest schreibt Water Cool folgendes:


> Ein häufiger Wunsch der Kunden war ein größerer Lamellenabstand zur effektiveren Nutzung von langsam drehenden Lüftern, mit dem MO-RA3 wurde dieses umgesetzt. Dazu wurde auch die Lamellenform auf langsam drehende Lüfter optimiert. Ein weiteres Highlight ist unserer strömungsoptimierter Anschlussblock. Dieser lässt sich nun gleich von drei Seiten mit Anschlüssen bestücken. Bei der alten MO-RA Serie waren drei Rohrreihen parallel geschaltet, beim neuen MO-RA sorgen vier parallele Kreisläufe für einen geringen Strömungswiderstand. *Insgesamt befinden sich nun 72 Rohrreihen im Radiator*, in Verbindung mit der optimierten Lamellenform wurde die Kühlleistung noch weiter gesteigert.
> Wer das Optimum an Leistung aus diesem Wärmetauscher herauskitzeln möchte, kann nun gleich zwei Lüfterblenden montieren. Neu ist auch die Verwendung von 140mm Lüftern, der Kunde kann nun entweder 9x120mm Lüfter oder 4x140mm Lüfter einsetzen.


Produktpreview --> MO-RA3 360 - Serie  - WATERCOOL Support - Deutsch - Watercool - Support Forum

Vielleicht hast du auch Recht...


----------



## Duke711 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

Also ich habe noch nie einen four row Wärmeübertrager gesehen und selbst wenn es einer wäre, sieht das denn so aus:


Bild C oder D


Für mich schaut das eher nach quad singel row, also vier reihen parallel angeströmt, aus.

35 Meter Di 6 mm ? Wären auch echt übel.


----------



## ludscha (9. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

Wenn Du Angst hast, die D5 Next schafft den Kreislauf nicht mit akzeptablen Durchflusswerten, dann nimm diese hier gedrosselt. 

EK Water Blocks EK-Dual DDC 3.2 PWM X-TOP inkl. Pumpen

Mein Kreislauf:

1x Aqualis 400 ml- 2x Laing DDC 3.2- EVGA Fullcover- EK Supremacy EVO- 1x 420er- 1x 480er- 1x Mora3 360 Pro- 1x Mora3  360 LT

ergibt ca. 180 l/h Durchfluss mit ungedrosselten Pumpen.

Im Alltag laufen sie gedrosselt mit ca. 110 l/h, das reicht mir.

Die größte Durchflussbremse ist bei mir der GPU-Kühler.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## keicho (11. März 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

Danke für eure hilfe, werde ich mir mal angucken.

vll hau ich auch richtig auf den putz mit nem Gigant 3360 kupfer, der soll ja n leben lang halten und für alles ausreichen. xD


----------



## NoizeMaker (7. April 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*

bezüglich steighöhe gibt es hier jemanden der 4x mora im keller an der wand betreibt..

Darf ich vorstellen: Silent High-End Gaming PC - Forum - overclockers.at

lg


----------



## Hoopster (20. April 2019)

*AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*



ludscha schrieb:


> Wenn Du Angst hast, die D5 Next schafft den Kreislauf nicht mit akzeptablen Durchflusswerten, dann nimm diese hier gedrosselt.
> 
> EK Water Blocks EK-Dual DDC 3.2 PWM X-TOP inkl. Pumpen
> 
> ...



Soviel Durchfluss brauchst du doch gar nicht, die Kühlleistung wird nicht besser oder schlechter dadurch.


----------



## norstein (15. September 2021)

keicho schrieb:


> ich habe vor 2 480 radiatoren in meinem pc und dann noch ein mora auserhalb zu bauen. der weg des wassers ist ca 2 1/2 meter hoch und 6 meter weit. lass es etwas mehr sein.
> 
> ich wollte wissen ob eine D5 pumpe das schafft.
> um genau zu sein die:
> ...


Ich habe einen fast identischen Loop mit 480er + 480 Radiatoren von Alphacool intern, Phobya Xtreme Nova 1080er unter dem (Schreibtisch-) Gehäuse, mit einer VPP655 (D5 mit Alphacool-Branding).

Du kannst den Loop so bauen, dass er nicht sofort den Höhenunterschied überwinden muss.
Z.B. indem du den externen Teil des Loops, also die langen Schläuche und den MoRa, mit Schnellverschlüssen mit dem internen Teil verbindest.
Dann kannst du auf der stärksten Pumpenstufe den Loop zum Entlüften laufen lassen, und sobald das abgeschlossen ist, nimmst du eben kurz die Schnellverschlüsse ab und legst den Loop an seine endgültige Position.

Inwieweit ein Gigant sinnvoll ist habe ich aber Zweifel - mit meinem Setup ändern sich die Temperaturen meiner stark übertakteten 2080 (2115/16000, 43°C in Furmark) und meines Ryzen 3900X (56°C in Prime95 Small FFTs, ist leider ein ziemliches Bronze Sample) schon nicht mehr, wenn ich die Lüfter auf den internen 480er Radiatoren komplett abschalte.
Der Flaschenhals ist hier klar die Raumtemperatur an sich.


----------



## Rapotur (19. September 2021)

Hoopster schrieb:


> *AW: Mora 420 in den anderen raum.*
> 
> 
> 
> Soviel Durchfluss brauchst du doch gar nicht, die Kühlleistung wird nicht besser oder schlechter dadurch.


Eher mehr Druck wenn er mehr anschliessen möchte.


----------

